# Who to contact?



## Black Knight (Nov 29, 2005)

Which of the various line editors for ENPublishing should I be emailing with a proposal for EN Guilds?

Thank you,


----------



## Greyskull (Nov 30, 2005)

*En Guild*

Hello, as the newly appointed Line Manger for the EN Guilds send your e-mail to me.
itzhak@ev-en.org

Be sure to include a short descrition of the guild and a name for it, even a temporary one.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 1, 2005)

Email sent. Thanks.


----------

